# Elitist Snob



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Today I was an elitist flyfishing snob:

Tiny #20 barbless dry flies on a 7X tippet fished with a 7 1/2 foot bamboo rod.
Caught and released many whitefish and brookies. 
Released all the fish but two that were injured.

North Slope of the Uintas:









Typical today:









This is the most silver looking female brookie I've ever seen:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What a perfect looking stream. Great photos.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A guy needs an elitist day like that. Great for you. I do the same thing every so often. I break out the cane rod, fish only a royal wulff for native trout, and enjoy a perfect day. Thank you so much for sharing your trip. It looks perfect.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You snob! :roll: 




:wink:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That brook trout is gorgeous, never seen one like that before. Almost looks like a bull trout. Very cool.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

But were you wearing a tie and beanie (or whatever those on the other side of the Pond wore in the days of yore)? :shock: I ddin't think so. No snob here folks, move along.

Fishing on the top w/small tippets and flies is a wonderful way to spend some time. It's very addictive!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

What makes this an Elitist Snob day? Bamboo or the 7X or the #20 fly?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> What makes this an Elitist Snob day? Bamboo or the 7X or the #20 fly?


Not using nightcrawlers and a bobber as big as a tennis ball.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

In that case COUNT ME A SNOBBIST ELITIASTIC for sure 8) 
Where do #30's and #32's sit you? :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> That brook trout is gorgeous, never seen one like that before. Almost looks like a bull trout. Very cool.
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Yes, that's a weird brookie, kinda neat.

Ah...what club? I've been fly fishing for over 45 years, I didn't know there was a club.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> In that case COUNT ME A SNOBBIST ELITIASTIC for sure 8)
> Where do #30's and #32's sit you? :roll:


Anything smaller than a #24 is not snobbish, it's crazy! :lol:

Tied some #32s once. They looked like I put super glue on the hook shank and dipped them in a vacuum sweeper dirt bag.

Had them in the palm of my hand, talked out loud and blew them off on to the kitchen floor. I still look in the dust pan for them when I sweep the floor.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > That brook trout is gorgeous, never seen one like that before. Almost looks like a bull trout. Very cool.
> ...


haha, no idea, thought you would know. Don't think I would qualify any way. Just purchased a spinning rod, but I did build it, so that sort of qualifies me as an Elitist Snob.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Where do #30's and #32's sit you?


Mostly just cross-eyed. _(O)_


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I do want to say, for an older boo, that thing is in awesome shape! Plus being an older rod, what weight is it? What line likes it?
I am going to be building a boo this fall/winter. Thinking an 8 /81/2' 5 or 6 weight. I already have two 4 weights.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I do want to say, for an older boo, that thing is in awesome shape! Plus being an older rod, what weight is it? What line likes it?
> I am going to be building a boo this fall/winter. Thinking an 8 /81/2' 5 or 6 weight. I already have two 4 weights.


It's a H & I Tonka Prince, in excellent condition. 7 1/2' for 4wt. I have another I need to refinish. They were low-end, hardware store rods in their day.

Ive been trying Cortland's new SLYK with my bamboo rods. It's very nice. I think in sub-zero weather it will still be supple.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I use Sylk also, but I like the Orvis Superfine and the Rio Selective Trout II on them. I found the Sylk tip tends to sink. I corrected it with a butt section of HI-FLOTE tippet. I don't care for butt sections though, and that is why I like the other two (plus they stay soft in cold). Sylk has an inner core that prevents NEEDLE KNOTS and that is what I prefer. I attach the leader straight to the line and zap-a-gap so no knot except tippet, which never meets the tip top.
But, when using my FURLED, I do need a loop so then I make a small loop right in the fly line...as you can tell, several different lines for the same rod.....I am so snobbed! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I use Sylk also, but I like the Orvis Superfine and the Rio Selective Trout II on them. I found the Sylk tip tends to sink. I corrected it with a butt section of HI-FLOTE tippet. I don't care for butt sections though, and that is why I like the other two (plus they stay soft in cold). Sylk has an inner core that prevents NEEDLE KNOTS and that is what I prefer. I attach the leader straight to the line and zap-a-gap so no knot except tippet, which never meets the tip top.
> But, when using my FURLED, I do need a loop so then I make a small loop right in the fly line...as you can tell, several different lines for the same rod.....I am so snobbed! :lol:


Elitist Snob trump: I have an Orvis Superfine and I will raise you 1 Rio Selective Trout II (I have 2).

Elitist Snob tie: I don't like butt section tippets either.

You're a bigger Elitist Snob than I am: I don't know what "zap-a-gap", "FURLED" or "HI-FLOTE" is. (It's a wonder I catch any fish at all)


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is one of my bamboo's :lol:



















Note the custom reel seat and it is not cluttered with those pesky GUIDES.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thata boy, a "cane pole". Where's the electrical tape?

I didn't keep any cane poles, reminded me of when I was poor. We had a pond on our farm. It was either a hardware store bamboo rod, or a cane pole and a bobber for bass, bluegills, crappies and catfish. 

Our pond, no rules, no web site chat rooms, no magazines, no B.S..........Cool.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We all need to be a snob once in a while, don't we!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> We all need to be a snob once in a while, don't we!


+1........once in a while's OK


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Specially after birthdays or Christmas with NEW GEAR :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eightstrings (Sep 4, 2008)

Silk line?
Furled or catgut leader?

Did you have a leatherbound book written by the likes of W. Irving, Longfellow, Thoreau or Walton, lying gently upon a bed of fresh autumn grass inside your empty wicker creel?

Sounds like a great day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

eightstrings said:


> Silk line?
> Furled or catgut leader?
> 
> Did you have a leatherbound book written by the likes of W. Irving, Longfellow, Thoreau or Walton, lying gently upon a bed of fresh autumn grass inside your empty wicker creel?
> ...


I quit the greasy silk line and my dad's old gut leaders now break like glass. My 47-year old wicker creel has a broken shoulder strap from carrying bass and crappie, bluegills and frogs....a mushroom or two.

It was a great day in a great place. No books for me. I picked up trash on about a mile of river. My way of relaxing.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice little H-I rod, the small ones are fun to toss, I fish 'boo all yera round but throw a hopper and a dropper i.e. coke and a twinkie...does that make me a bad person or elitist light?


----------



## carlswa2 (May 28, 2008)

Are those mountain white fish any good to eat? My brother caught some at Strawberry before but the blackness of the insides didn't sit well with me so I left him to his own devices on that one. If they are, anyone have any suggestions on how to cook them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy I love to catch whitefish. 


I like whitefish smoked or pickled. Also, we make "salmon" patties out of them.

I only use them fresh, never freeze them.

Recipes upon request.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Boy I love to catch whitefish.
> 
> I like whitefish smoked or pickled. Also, we make "salmon" patties out of them.
> 
> ...


I would love a PM for the recipe. I catch some BIG whities in Idaho.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Boy I love to catch whitefish.
> ...


I'll put some on the "Recipes" thread.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

SWEET! Thank you.


----------

